# First therapy session <.<



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

So I have returned after what feels like forever and the silent apparition of the forum went to his first therapy session last week <.< it was kind of scary and the guy asked me like a hundred questions /.\ I did feel a little bit better about myself after going but I'm not sure if I should go again... any suggestions on what you guys think of therapy?


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

I went to some one on one therapy sessions about five years ago.. Lets just say it didn't go so well for me. I think it varies from person to person and depends a lot on the therapist and how open you are to it.

Next month I'll be taking some group CBT sessions and hopefully they go better.


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

naptime said:


> I went to some one on one therapy sessions about five years ago.. Lets just say it didn't go so well for me. I think it varies from person to person and depends a lot on the therapist and how open you are to it.
> 
> Next month I'll be taking some group CBT sessions and hopefully they go better.


My therapist eventually wants to move me onto to group CBT once I feel fully comfortable with him but idk <.< group therapy seems really nerve racking to me.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

GhostlyWolf said:


> My therapist eventually wants to move me onto to group CBT once I feel fully comfortable with him but idk <.< group therapy seems really nerve racking to me.


You just have to remember you'll be there with others that feel the same way you do and some will be worse. I find that makes it more comfortable then one on one sessions where the whole focus is on me.


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

naptime said:


> You just have to remember you'll be there with others that feel the same way you do and some will be worse. I find that makes it more comfortable then one on one sessions where the whole focus is on me.


Hmm I haven't thought about it like that! Thanks! I feel a little more confident now ^_^


----------



## nepnep247 (Feb 25, 2016)

is it free? if it is then you may as well nep down that route its worth a try


----------

